# 1994 Altima Stereo Died



## libred (Dec 1, 2003)

Hello all!

I am the proud owner of a 1994 Altima... but last week, my stereo died. It is the stock deck w/ CD player and has run without problems for years!

I checked the fuse labeled "Audio" in the fuse box.. it looked good, but I swapped it out anyway.

The deck will take in/spit out a CD.. but will not respond to anything else. Won't play the radio, tape or CD.. will not light up the screen... nothing.

Any suggestions on what I can check? Is there a secondary fuse somewhere??

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

There is sometimes a fuse on the back of the unit. you'd have to remove it to see, but I'll try and find out.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

do you have a GLE? Because when the Clarion in my GLE died, theres crap you can do about it. It had had to do with the blowing up of my drivers side door speaker. Something about due to the loss of power because it was blown out, the head unit shut its self down. But mine wouldn't do anything, not even spit out the CD that was in there, lol, had to take it apart to get it out. So if its a GLE with the Clarion stock headunit, then theres nothing you can do about it.


----------



## libred (Dec 1, 2003)

It's a GXE... have no idea what brand the stereo is. It was stock.

I guess I can remove the stereo and check for a fuse on the unit. Anyone know of how best to get the dash apart to remove the stereo?


----------



## Nismo5042 (Nov 18, 2003)

yeah its a clarion. i have one if you want it. i would probably just give it to you if you pay for shipping.


----------



## libred (Dec 1, 2003)

Can anyone confirm that the Clarion has a secondary fuse? I don't want to bother taking the dash all apart just to discover that I cannot fix the unit myself with a new fuse.

Thanks!


----------



## libred (Dec 1, 2003)

<<crickets chirping>>

Hello? Anyone here?

<<echo>>


Can anyone confirm that the clarion (factory installed) stereo for the 94 Altima GXE has a secondary fuse which can be replaced?


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Dude this place is vacant!
If it was a tape deck I could help(maybe) but not everyone has factory CD Players.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

I got confirmed by another member that there is always a fuse on the back of CD Players. So you should check it out. :thumbup:


----------



## libred (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks Kurt! I appreciate it!

I will take apart the dash and check the fuse!


----------

